# WTF!



## StormyWonderfox (Oct 19, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1-SeOMkQlA


----------



## madd foxx (Oct 19, 2009)

fap fap fap.

Mom: WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOING IN THERE!!!

Child: Using the shake-weight mom, see.

fap fap fap 

Mom: Oh... i, er thought it was... oh nevermind


----------



## Chukkz (Oct 19, 2009)

I wonder how long it will take for people to find potential... eh... other uses. XD Thanks teleshopping for bringing such innovative products to us.


----------



## blueeyes (Oct 21, 2009)

Dirty mindedness and innovation, has finally come together!


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 21, 2009)

You know this explains SO MUCH!


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Oct 21, 2009)

Chukkz said:


> I wonder how long it will take for people to find potential... eh... other uses. XD Thanks teleshopping for bringing such innovative products to us.


 

Other uses?  :V


----------



## twelvestring (Oct 21, 2009)

If there was any truth to the shake weight my arms would be huge.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Oct 24, 2009)

"30-45 seconds, I was already covered in sweat"
I'm scarred for life :V Its just a way for women to fap like a man :V


----------

